
GraphQL: A Tutorial for Getting Started (Hello World) - ztratar
https://www.jobstart.com/posts/graphql-tutorial-getting-started
======
thebigredgeek
If anyone would like to be emailed when full stack GraphQL app post goes live,
please provide your info here:
[https://goo.gl/forms/8KI0cfj8vmLdCOAp2](https://goo.gl/forms/8KI0cfj8vmLdCOAp2)

------
thebigredgeek
Author here, I'm happy to answer questions about GraphQL if anyone has them!

~~~
wehadfun
How does GraphQL compare to OData?

~~~
robzhu
They're similar with a few key differences. First, in OData, the URI is still
a big part of the API, whereas the URI is unimportant in GraphQL, which allows
GraphQL clients to simplify routing logic. Second, GraphQL lets you specify
arguments on any field within the selection set. OData's parameters are far
less flexible. Finally, and less objectively, I feel OData's query filters on
collections is too burdensome and, in practice, ends up tightly coupled to a
SQL-like backend.

~~~
seanp2k2
Simplify routing logic unless you want to route based on URL, which e.g. AWS
ALBs or nginx or haproxy can do, but they don't understand GraphQL. What's the
alternative?

~~~
robzhu
I'm not sure I understand your use case. Can you give me an example of the
problem you're dealing with?

